# Huron near A2



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Took long enough...
Water is finally down to a wadeable level. I'm excited to hit the huron tomorrow in search of smallmouth with my #5 rod. On the menu will be wolly buggers in various shades, Gartside minnow, clousers and if I'm lucky, maybe I can coax a fish or two to the surface with a #10 adams.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

How was your trip? Report please! Haha.


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

hooknem said:


> Took long enough...
> Water is finally down to a wadeable level. I'm excited to hit the huron tomorrow in search of smallmouth with my #5 rod. On the menu will be wolly buggers in various shades, Gartside minnow, clousers and if I'm lucky, maybe I can coax a fish or two to the surface with a #10 adams.


I had no luck with woolly buggers down Ypsi way, among other failed flies. What did work was a well weighted nymph (tungsten head), some flashy chenille wrapped on the hook, lots of legs and some marabou for a tail.


----------



## Neil Robert (Jul 28, 2018)

I had luck a few weeks ago in the Ypsi area on medium size olive cone head Woolly Buggers. I also saw something I have never seen before. There was a beaver in a large fallen tree across from the gazebo at Riverside Park. It was really cool.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Didn't fish any for most of June, all of July and until Mid August this year due to the birth of my new daughter.

However, I'm back now (sorta). I Fished the Huron river impoundments in/near AA before work for a couple hours two times. Very tough fishing, more weed-choked than in most years.

I did get a nice lmb and a nice crappie.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice crappie!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Neil Robert said:


> I had luck a few weeks ago in the Ypsi area on medium size olive cone head Woolly Buggers. I also saw something I have never seen before. There was a beaver in a large fallen tree across from the gazebo at Riverside Park. It was really cool.


Seen a big beaver on bridge rd killed by a car a month ago. Second one in 2 years over the dam on Ford lake.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Crushed it on the Huron River impoundments yesterday.

Fished 1 hr before work from about 7 to 8am. No bites. Used topwaters. Observed one fat pike about 26-28" jump but nowhere near my lure. Only the birds were interested.

Went back at about 5:30PM after work. Crushed em. 17 lmb, mostly small 12 or 13" but 4 of them were 2.5-3.5 lbs, caught 2 smb each about 2 lbs, caught 2 nice crappie 11 and 13", and lost a very large walleye near the bank at about 7:15 PM. None of the fish were on topwaters, given I was highly unsuccesful with them in the morning. Called it a day after I lost the eye (horsed him too much near the end when I was excited). 21 fish in 1.75 hrs in the evening!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Went for an hour during my lunch break today. It was terrible and I didn't even get a single bite. I did fish a different spot, but it had very similar structure and historically is a strong producer.

Must just mean the fish are absolutely stacked up in select locations right now (I got all 21 last night in the same spot, uncommon for this fishery). It could also mean they are on a strong evening bite.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing this morning. 20 min mediocre spot.
Must be an afternoon bite.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Fished evening for about 30 min yesterday, landed two pike...one a tiny 7 or 8 inch fish that actually flew out of the water when I set the hook cuz he was so light, the other a very skinny 26" fish.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Had a good day yesterday. Fished 15 min b4 work. Got a 30+" northern. Saw him chasing minnows near the surface shallow. Well, saw the wake of him anyway, and orange fin sticking up, As if he was a shark and 50-100 minnows swimming away. Went on to work and clocked a good 11 hrs to provide for the family too. and worked efficiently without issues...chicken shawarma for lunch was bomb. Held my almost 4 month old daughter and got some nice smiles. Had a couple good brews. That's efficiency.

No bites 15 min this morning.

Going for steel tmrw


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Had a good day yesterday. Fished 15 min b4 work. Got a 30+" northern. Saw him chasing minnows near the surface shallow. Well, saw the wake of him anyway, and orange fin sticking up, As if he was a shark and 50-100 minnows swimming away. Went on to work and clocked a good 11 hrs to provide for the family too. and worked efficiently without issues...chicken shawarma for lunch was bomb. Held my almost 4 month old daughter and got some nice smiles. Had a couple good brews. That's efficiency.
> 
> No bites 15 min this morning.
> 
> Going for steel tmrw


Perhaps an Ahmos Chicken Shawarma? Lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Ha. No steel sat. Couple dink smb


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Had a good day yesterday. Fished 15 min b4 work. Got a 30+" northern. Saw him chasing minnows near the surface shallow. Well, saw the wake of him anyway, and orange fin sticking up, As if he was a shark and 50-100 minnows swimming away. Went on to work and clocked a good 11 hrs to provide for the family too. and worked efficiently without issues...chicken shawarma for lunch was bomb. Held my almost 4 month old daughter and got some nice smiles. Had a couple good brews. That's efficiency.
> 
> No bites 15 min this morning.
> 
> Going for steel tmrw


That's a pretty spectacular day. Thanks.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Tough start to the year boys...a smelly skunk for me...


----------



## Neil Robert (Jul 28, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Tough start to the year boys...a smelly skunk for me...


Same with me. I was out Monday as well. Nice day to be out there. Water level is still a little high and I'm sure it will be for another couple months. I ended up getting a little large mouth on a small pond by my house after leaving AA. First fish of the year so I'll take it.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Neil Robert said:


> Same with me. I was out Monday as well. Nice day to be out there. Water level is still a little high and I'm sure it will be for another couple months. I ended up getting a little large mouth on a small pond by my house after leaving AA. First fish of the year so I'll take it.


 nice. Yeah the little ponds warm up quicker usually and get lmb moving...impoundments still had ice mon...pike and smb should be on now tho.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Fish are still sleeping here


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Got a couple fish at one of the dams in AA. Small pike and bass. Saw dozens of BIG carp in there though.


----------

